# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  SERVICIO MAQUILA DE FRUTOS HORTALIZAS TUBERCULOS VERDURAS OTROS PRODUCTOS DEL ANDE Y AMAZONICOS

## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*SUPERFOODS PERUANOS 2018..!!!!* *EXPANDE EL ALCANCE DE TUS PRODUCTOS, EXPORTA PRODUCTOS DE CALIDAD..!!! * *LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.* *Dedicada al procesamiento de Productos Naturales y Agroindustriales y brindamos productos y servicios procesamiento de alta calidad, respaldados en el cumplimiento de las Buenas Práctica de Manufactura (BPM).***  *PEDIDOS Y CONSULTAS: * *
Telefono +511 2774329 
Whatsapp +51 931879066* labherbal@gmail.com  ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com  *PRINCIPALES SERVICIOS:* v *DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE MASHUA*
v *MAQUILA MASHUA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE CAMU CAMU*
v *PULPEADO DE CAMU CAMU Y OTRAS FRUTAS*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE LUCUMA*
v *MAQUILA LUCUMA PICA*
v *MAQUILA AGUAYMANTO GELATINIZADO POLVO*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE HUACATAY*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE ALBAHACA*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE CULANTRO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE QUINUA*
v *GELATINIZADO DE QUINUA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA QUINUA GRANO GELATINIZADO*
v *MAQUILA ALGARROBO EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE TARWI*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE CURCUMA*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE NONI*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE KION* v* MAQUILA TOSTADO DE SEMILLAS DE SACHA INCHI*
v *SERVICIO DE ENCAPSULADO DE POLVOS*Temas similares: PRODUCTORES DE QUINUA, KIWICHA, OTROS GRANOS MACA, DE CAMU CAMU, LUCUMA, SACHA INCHI, AGUAYMANTO - TUBERCULOS FRUTAS VERDURAS HIERBAS MEDICINALES SERVICIO DE MOLIENDA DE TUBERCULOS, FRUTAS, GRANOS, VERDURAS Y HIERBAS SERVICIOS MAQUILA DE TUBERCULOS, GRANOS, VERDURAS, FRUTAS HIERBAS MEDICINALES MAQUILA DE PRODUCTOS AGROINDUSTRIALES - HIERBAS MEDICINALES, FRUTOS, TUBERCULOS, GRANOS ANDINOS, ETC - PROFESIONALES EN LA INDUSTRIA ALIMENTARIA SERVICIO DE DESHIDRATADO DE FRUTAS, TUBERCULOS, VERDURAS Y HIERBAS

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*TENEMOS LA EXPERIENCIA QUE NECESITAS .... !!!!
EXPANDE TU MERCADO... A NIVEL INTERNACIONAL..!!!! 
!!! NECESITAS EXPORTAR TUS PRODUCTOS AGROINDUSTRIALES..!!!! COMO LA MACA, CAMU CAMU, LUCUMA, SACHA INCHI, QUINUA, KIWICHA, HIERBAS MEDICINALES, TUBERCULOS, FRUTAS, GRANOS, OTROS.  DISPONEMOS DE PLANTA DE PROCESOS EN LIMA NO BUSQUES MÁS, TE BRINDAMOS CALIDAD EN EL SERVICIO, NUESTRA EXPERIENCIA NOS RESPALDA. Te ofrecemos diversos servicios de maquila para tus productos  Comunícate con nosotros o envíanos tus datos* *Telefono +511 2774329 
Whatsapp +51 931879066* labherbal@gmail.com  ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com *  LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.  Brindamos servicio de maquila, basados en la agroindustria,especialistas en la industria alimentaria, deshidratado de frutas, tubérculos,granos, verduras y hierbas. Molienda, extruidos, concentrados, entre otros,ofreciendo productos y servicios de alta calidad y garantía lo que el mercado actualmente exige.  Servicios más requeridos: 
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MACA
- DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL
- GELATINIZADO DE MACA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MASHUA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CAMU CAMU
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE AGUAYMANTO
- GELATINIZADO DE MASHUA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE LUCUMA, ENTRE OTROS.  TE OFRECEMOS: - NUESTROS PROPIOS PRODUCTOS YA LISTOS PARA EXPORTAR 
- SERVICIOS PARA PROCESAR TU MATERIA PRIMA EN NUESTRA PLANTA.*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*SUPERFOODS PERUANOS 2018..!!!!* *EXPANDE EL ALCANCE DE TUS PRODUCTOS, EXPORTA PRODUCTOS DE CALIDAD..!!! * *LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.* *Dedicada al procesamiento de Productos Naturales y Agroindustriales y brindamos productos y servicios procesamiento de alta calidad, respaldados en el cumplimiento de las Buenas Práctica de Manufactura (BPM).***  *PEDIDOS Y CONSULTAS:  * *Telefono +511 2774329 
Whatsapp +51 931879066* labherbal@gmail.com  ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com **

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*SUPERFOODS PERUANOS 2018..!!!!* *EXPANDE EL ALCANCE DE TUS PRODUCTOS, EXPORTA PRODUCTOS DE CALIDAD..!!! * *LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.* *Dedicada al procesamiento de Productos Naturales y Agroindustriales y brindamos productos y servicios procesamiento de alta calidad, respaldados en el cumplimiento de las Buenas Práctica de Manufactura (BPM).***  *PEDIDOS Y CONSULTAS:  * *Telefono +511 2774329 
Whatsapp +51 931879066* labherbal@gmail.com  ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*SUPERFOODS PERUANOS 2018..!!!!* *EXPANDE EL ALCANCE DE TUS PRODUCTOS, EXPORTA PRODUCTOS DE CALIDAD..!!! * *LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.* *Dedicada al procesamiento de Productos Naturales y Agroindustriales y brindamos productos y servicios procesamiento de alta calidad, respaldados en el cumplimiento de las Buenas Práctica de Manufactura (BPM).***  *PEDIDOS Y CONSULTAS:  * *Telefono +511 2774329 
Whatsapp +51 931879066* labherbal@gmail.com  ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com   *PRINCIPALES SERVICIOS:* v *DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE MASHUA*
v *MAQUILA MASHUA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE CAMU CAMU*
v *PULPEADO DE CAMU CAMU Y OTRAS FRUTAS*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE LUCUMA*
v *MAQUILA LUCUMA PICA*
v *MAQUILA AGUAYMANTO GELATINIZADO POLVO*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE HUACATAY*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE ALBAHACA*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE CULANTRO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE QUINUA*
v *GELATINIZADO DE QUINUA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA QUINUA GRANO GELATINIZADO*
v *MAQUILA ALGARROBO EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE TARWI*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE CURCUMA*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE NONI*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE KION* v* MAQUILA TOSTADO DE SEMILLAS DE SACHA INCHI*
v *SERVICIO DE ENCAPSULADO DE POLVOS*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*SUPERFOODS PERUANOS 2018..!!!!* *EXPANDE EL ALCANCE DE TUS PRODUCTOS, EXPORTA PRODUCTOS DE CALIDAD..!!! * *LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.* *Dedicada al procesamiento de Productos Naturales y Agroindustriales y brindamos productos y servicios procesamiento de alta calidad, respaldados en el cumplimiento de las Buenas Práctica de Manufactura (BPM).***  PLANTA INDUSTRIAL CON EXPERIENCIA EN PRODUCTOS Y SERVICIOS AGROINDUSTRIALES *SUPERFOODS DEL PERÚ PARA EL MUNDO..!!! * *CONSULTAS Y COTIZACIONES:* *Telefono +511 2774329 
Whatsapp +51 931879066* labherbal@gmail.com  ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com** *  PRINCIPALES PRODUCTOS:*   v *HARINA DE MACA*
v *MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA*
v *EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA*
v *HARINA DE CAMU CAMU*
v *CAMU CAMU PULPA CONGELADA*
v *CAMU CAMU ATOMIZADO*
v *HARINA DE SACHA INCHI*
v *ACEITE DE SACHA INCHI*
v *SACHA INCHI SEMILLA TOSTADA*
v *HARINA DE ALGARROBO*
v *HARINA DE LUCUMA*
v *HARINA DE QUINUA*
v *QUINUA EN GRANO GELATINIZADO*
v *AGUAYMANTO DESHIDRATADO*
v *HARINA GELATINIZADA DE AGUAYMANTO*
v *HARINA DE GUANABANA (GRAVIOLA)*
v *HARINA GELATINIZADA DE MASHUA*
v *HARINA DE TARWI*
v *CACAO NIBS*   *PRINCIPALES SERVICIOS: * v *DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE MASHUA*
v *MAQUILA MASHUA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE CAMU CAMU*
v *PULPEADO DE CAMU CAMU Y OTRAS FRUTAS*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE LUCUMA*
v *MAQUILA LUCUMA PICA*
v *MAQUILA AGUAYMANTO GELATINIZADO POLVO*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE HUACATAY*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE ALBAHACA*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE CULANTRO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE QUINUA*
v *GELATINIZADO DE QUINUA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA QUINUA GRANO GELATINIZADO*
v *MAQUILA ALGARROBO EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE TARWI*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE CURCUMA*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE NONI*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE KION*
v *SERVICIO DE ENCAPSULADO*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD SA:  TE OFRECEMOS: - NUESTROS PRODUCTOS, LISTOS PARA EXPORTACIÓN.
- SERVICIOS - MAQUILA PARA PROCESAR TU MATERIA PRIMA EN NUESTRA PLANTA DE PRODUCCIÓN.  SUPERFOODS PERUANOS:   MACATARWIALGARROBOCAMU CAMUQUINUAKIWICHALÚCUMAHUANARPOCÚRCUMAMAÌZ MORADOAGUAYMANTOMORINGAMASHUAAGUAJEGRAVIOLA​NONI*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*SUPERFOODS PERUANOS 2018..!!!!* *EXPANDE EL ALCANCE DE TUS PRODUCTOS, EXPORTA PRODUCTOS DE CALIDAD..!!! * *LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.* *Dedicada al procesamiento de Productos Naturales y Agroindustriales y brindamos productos y servicios procesamiento de alta calidad, respaldados en el cumplimiento de las Buenas Práctica de Manufactura (BPM).***  *PEDIDOS Y CONSULTAS:  * *Telefono +511 2774329 
Whatsapp +51 931879066* labherbal@gmail.com  ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com**  * PRINCIPALES PRODUCTOS:* 
v *HARINA DE MACA*
v *MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA*
v *EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA*
v *HARINA DE CAMU CAMU*
v *CAMU CAMU PULPA CONGELADA*
v *CAMU CAMU ATOMIZADO*
v *HARINA DE SACHA INCHI*
v *ACEITE DE SACHA INCHI*
v *SACHA INCHI SEMILLA TOSTADA*
v *HARINA DE ALGARROBO*
v *HARINA DE LUCUMA*
v *HARINA DE QUINUA*
v *QUINUA EN GRANO GELATINIZADO*
v *AGUAYMANTO DESHIDRATADO*
v *HARINA GELATINIZADA DE AGUAYMANTO*
v *HARINA DE GUANABANA (GRAVIOLA)*
v *HARINA GELATINIZADA DE MASHUA*
v *HARINA DE TARWI*
v *CACAO NIBS*  *PRINCIPALES SERVICIOS:* v *DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE MASHUA*
v *MAQUILA MASHUA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE CAMU CAMU*
v *PULPEADO DE CAMU CAMU Y OTRAS FRUTAS*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE LUCUMA*
v *MAQUILA LUCUMA PICA*
v *MAQUILA AGUAYMANTO GELATINIZADO POLVO*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE HUACATAY*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE ALBAHACA*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE CULANTRO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE QUINUA*
v *GELATINIZADO DE QUINUA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA QUINUA GRANO GELATINIZADO*
v *MAQUILA ALGARROBO EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE TARWI*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE CURCUMA*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE NONI*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE KION*
v *SERVICIO DE ENCAPSULADO*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*SUPERFOODS PERUANOS 2018..!!!!* *EXPANDE EL ALCANCE DE TUS PRODUCTOS, EXPORTA PRODUCTOS DE CALIDAD..!!! * *LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.* *Dedicada al procesamiento de Productos Naturales y Agroindustriales y brindamos productos y servicios procesamiento de alta calidad, respaldados en el cumplimiento de las Buenas Práctica de Manufactura (BPM).***  PLANTA INDUSTRIAL CON EXPERIENCIA EN PRODUCTOS Y SERVICIOS AGROINDUSTRIALES *SUPERFOODS DEL PERÚ PARA EL MUNDO..!!! * *CONSULTAS Y COTIZACIONES:* *Telefono +511 2774329 
Whatsapp +51 931879066* labherbal@gmail.com  ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com*  PRINCIPALES PRODUCTOS:*   v *HARINA DE MACA*
v *MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA*
v *EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA*
v *HARINA DE CAMU CAMU*
v *CAMU CAMU PULPA CONGELADA*
v *CAMU CAMU ATOMIZADO*
v *HARINA DE SACHA INCHI*
v *ACEITE DE SACHA INCHI*
v *SACHA INCHI SEMILLA TOSTADA*
v *HARINA DE ALGARROBO*
v *HARINA DE LUCUMA*
v *HARINA DE QUINUA*
v *QUINUA EN GRANO GELATINIZADO*
v *AGUAYMANTO DESHIDRATADO*
v *HARINA GELATINIZADA DE AGUAYMANTO*
v *HARINA DE GUANABANA (GRAVIOLA)*
v *HARINA GELATINIZADA DE MASHUA*
v *HARINA DE TARWI*
v *CACAO NIBS*   *PRINCIPALES SERVICIOS: * v *DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE MASHUA*
v *MAQUILA MASHUA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE CAMU CAMU*
v *PULPEADO DE CAMU CAMU Y OTRAS FRUTAS*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE LUCUMA*
v *MAQUILA LUCUMA PICA*
v *MAQUILA AGUAYMANTO GELATINIZADO POLVO*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE HUACATAY*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE ALBAHACA*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE CULANTRO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE QUINUA*
v *GELATINIZADO DE QUINUA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA QUINUA GRANO GELATINIZADO*
v *MAQUILA ALGARROBO EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE TARWI*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE CURCUMA*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE NONI*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE KION*
v *SERVICIO DE ENCAPSULADO*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*STOCK DISPONIBLE:* *** MACA AMARILLA EN POLVO
** MACA NEGRA EN POLVO
** CASTAÑAS LISTAS PARA EXPORTACIÓN  EN PRODUCCIÓN: ** CAMU CAMU EN POLVO
** ALGARROBO EN POLVO  PEDIDOS Y CONSULTAS:* *Telefono +511 2774329 
Whatsapp +51 931879066* labherbal@gmail.com  ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com*   **** SUPERFOODS - DEL PERÚ PARA EL MUNDO *****

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD SA* *Telefono +511 2774329 
Whatsapp +51 931879066* labherbal@gmail.com  ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com* Dedicada al procesamiento de Productos Naturales y Agroindustriales y brindamos productos y servicios procesamiento de alta calidad, respaldados en el cumplimiento de las Buenas Prácticas de Manufactura (BPM).  *** DISPONEMOS DE PLANTA DE PROCESOS INDUSTRIALES ***  !!! NECESITAS EXPORTAR TUS PRODUCTOS AGROINDUSTRIALES..!!!! COMO LA MACA, CAMU CAMU, SACHA INCHI, ALGARROBO, LUCUMA, QUINUA, AGUAYMANTO, GUANÁBANA, MASHUA, TARWI, CACAO NIBS, CASTÑAS, AGUAJE, HUANARPO, CAÑIHUA, MAIZ MORADO, UÑA DE GATO, YACÓN, CÚRCUMA, KIÓN, NONI, ACAI, ETC.*

----------


## amazoniafood

Buenas tardes, se necesita kion y cúrcuma fresca calidad de exportación en bolsas de 13.6 kilos. Convencional y orgánica. Calidad extra. La cantidad es de 16 peltas de kion y 08 paletas de cúrcuma. Se solicita, materia prima y servicio de empaque, si fuera posible los insumos de empaque, estaría bien. Nuestra empresa Amazonia Food SAC, se dedica a las exportaciones por lo que nos gustaría recibir sus ofertas. Comunicarse con Alfonso Salazar 995411518. A la espera de sus comentarios

----------

